# ear infection?



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a buck that has currently been seeming like he's off balance while he walks. I'm not to sure if its an ear infection or something else. How could I be able to tell for sure and is there anything I could do at home for him before taking him to the vets?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
Sorry to hear those bad news.
If an infection caused his problems,he needs antibiotics and you couldn't do much.
Perhaps it could be positive if he doesn't climb so much.Make sure that he drinks and eats enough and keep him relaxed without any stress.Is he still active and is his temperature ok?I would take an eye on that so that you can help with a Heat Lamp if neccesary.

Good luck.
Try to visit a vet as soon as possible.
Many things can cause such behaviour.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

thank you, he's still active, temperature is good. I'll take him on Monday if nothing changes. He's only got his plastic house in there that he could climb on top.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

good news for once XD he seems to be doing a lot better, walking normally again, but still going to keep a close eye on him


----------



## Nicola (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds like an inner ear infection, which if left for a significant time can cause permanent damage (like head tilts). If it is an ear infection, it will need to be treated with a round of antibiotics (Topically and/or orally given). 
It could also be caused by an injury, he could have possibly hurt his leg or he could have been limping in pain. 
Possibly high frequency noises. Mice have a much more advanced hearing range than us humans, a high frequency could have easily pained his ears causing him to be more off balance (Probably the less likely of the causes). 
I'd be on the lookout for any symptoms or abnormalities for now.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

My dog tends to be in the same room a lot and loves to bark... but wouldn't that effect all of the mice not just one? He had no cuts on his feet and if it was injury it would last for a while right? Just a couple of questions, never had one doing this before. Still doing ok this morning, picked him up and had him walking around on the floor for a while to watch him walk.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

he's going down hill now. Took him to our vets and they couldn't do anything, they aren't to sure what's wrong with him. He's squeaking whenever picked up and has pinkish discharge from his nose...


----------

